# spotting scope: straight vs. angle



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

in keeping with the theme of people buying new gear (guns, boots, scopes etc) I'm purchasing my first nice (>$75) spotting scope. I've been reading on the angled vs. straight subject. since its obviously 50:50 and personal preference, ill state the question like this.

which do you use (not which is better) and why?


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I use angled because I mostly glass from a seated position in the field. If I was glass from near or in truck a lot I'd go with a straight.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

My vote is angled. Way more comfortable in my opinion.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

a big emphasis on the straights was glassing out of a truck. correct me if I'm wrong but those who hunt majority or only public land probably do more field spotting than road spotting? (since few roads on public land obviously) maybe a lot more truck spotting for flatland but i don't see myself on much flat land anywhere in the near future haha


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Jmgardner said:


> a big emphasis on the straights was glassing out of a truck. correct me if I'm wrong but those who hunt majority or only public land probably do more field spotting than road spotting? (since few roads on public land obviously) maybe a lot more truck spotting for flatland but i don't see myself on much flat land anywhere in the near future haha


I use straight... and I use a full height tripod. I can stand there naturally/comfortable and look towards the target with no bending of my neck. Angled are nice if you have a stubby tripod near the ground... but anything seated position on to standing... or window mount on a truck, straight rules IMO.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PS: From the standsbury sheep hunting thread:










Straight is way more comfortable ;-)

-DallanC


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

DallanC said:


> PS: From the standsbury sheep hunting thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man thats some pretty country! I'm guessing for comfortably glassing at standing position, you're using some pretty pricey tripods.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I use a Slik 700DX for glassing while standing comfortably. Its rock solid and nearly eye height without the center ram extended at all. Even in wind it holds it remarkably still. Really happy with that tripod.


-DallanC


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

DallanC said:


> PS: From the standsbury sheep hunting thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, there is an angled one on the left!

I'd go try them out at Sportsmans or cabelas if you can.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I've tried both, and perfer the angled.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I can see a problem with the angled ones if you have to sit or stand for a couple of hours looking through them with your neck bent over the eyepiece.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

To heck with necks, my aging back cant handle bending over to stare into an eyepiece anymore... lol.

Back to the OP: Buy one of each. Come back in a year and let us all know which one you use more often. :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

well I'm one of those guys who's wife likes hunting too and doesn't mind purchases as long as she gets one too. if i told her id buy two: small 1 for packing and big 1 for the truck and so we could both look at the same time, she might just agree.


----------



## Matapatos (Dec 2, 2012)

I prefer angled because I am glassing from a sitting position on a hillside most of the time. It all depends on placement of the spotting scope. If I brought it up more I could go with straight and see where it would feel better on my neck, though I would still be leaning forward to look through it. I backpack so my tripod is small. I also like to have the spotter down low so I don't have to look around it while I'm not looking through it...


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I went angled... because it increases the range of positions that you can observe game from. I have really taken a liking to using a short tripod and sitting and watching my quarry.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

angled for me. I rarely spot from a standing position and Im almost always up high on a vantage point. For me the angled is more comfortable sitting looking down hill and it allows you to keep your tripod shorter which in turn makes it more stable.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I have found that the straight ones are easier for me to get on target of the area I want to look at. Once I have found something I want to look closer at it is straight inline rather than angled. So finding things in the scope is easier. Just seems more natural to me


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

well I went to kent's in Tremonton and picked up the vortex razor 11-33x50 angled and a vortex pro gt. tripod. I think im really going to like it! tripod is kind of heavy though, ill have to pick up a backpacking tripod before season


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Jmgardner said:


> well I'm one of those guys who's wife likes hunting too and doesn't mind purchases as long as she gets one too. if i told her id buy two: small 1 for packing and big 1 for the truck and so we could both look at the same time, she might just agree.


Well JM.... sounds like you've already won to me with a wife like that!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Jmgardner said:


> well I went to kent's in Tremonton and picked up the vortex razor 11-33x50 angled and a vortex pro gt. tripod. I think im really going to like it! tripod is kind of heavy though, ill have to pick up a backpacking tripod before season


Great choice on the scope, I have the same one and love it!


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

bekins24 said:


> Well JM.... sounds like you've already won to me with a wife like that!


 I definitely have. while we were at kents, she suggested getting the bigger nicer tripod now instead of waiting. and let me show her the range finder I want for my birthday. the fact that she's gorgeous is icing on the cake


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

If you can invest in a good tripod either will work just fine. If, like me, you saved by buying a cheaper/shorter tripod, the angled will save your neck and back.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Jmgardner said:


> well I went to kent's in Tremonton and picked up the vortex razor 11-33x50 angled and a vortex pro gt. tripod. I think im really going to like it! tripod is kind of heavy though, ill have to pick up a backpacking tripod before season


What made you go with the 11-33 vs the 16-48 or 20-60? Just curious cause I'm looking at getting a spotting scope sometime before the season as well


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

a multitude of things. limited budget, but didn't want to skimp on the glass (already have diamond back binoculars) so I chose the glass over magnification. also wanted it to be packable rather than bulky ( I know guys pack bigger ones, but this one is so stinking light and nice). and for shooting I feel like I can see shot groups pretty well with a lower powered, clearer scope vs a higher powered less clear scope. down the road I will likely get a higher powered spotter in the viper series or even razor, but for now this seemed like the best fit and value for what I want.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

one thing I have noticed already, is the narrow field of view. im sure a lot of people stay away from this one because of the small objective. so definitely something to consider. but for what I want, I think it will do quite well.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Sweet good to know! Thanks for the info


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Jmgardner said:


> a multitude of things. limited budget, but didn't want to skimp on the glass (already have diamond back binoculars) so I chose the glass over magnification. also wanted it to be packable rather than bulky ( I know guys pack bigger ones, but this one is so stinking light and nice). and for shooting I feel like I can see shot groups pretty well with a lower powered, clearer scope vs a higher powered less clear scope. down the road I will likely get a higher powered spotter in the viper series or even razor, but for now this seemed like the best fit and value for what I want.


check out the slik sprint mini for your pack tripod. I use that with a promaster 6160 head for my 65mm Razor. packs down really small its really light and its cheap!! watch ebay my buddy got one for 25 bucks I got one for like 30 they can be found new around 60 I believe.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've posted this before, but if you REALLY want to go micro, check out this guy:






Got one, works great for a super low, super light weight tripod. Holds my 85mm Razor just fine with the legs extended. You really need to keep it on level ground though. Works awesome for use on the hood / tailgate.

-DallanC


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

thats the kind of info i can appreciate brendo!


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

that definitely looks like a hood tripod dalian!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wait... I goofed, I mean this one for a micro tripod:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0055P4WJ0?keywords=Oben%20TT-100&qid=1456196105&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

I have that one too... 8oz! 6LB load, holds my DSLR camera w/ 300mm lens just fine. Gotta lay on the ground though to look through a scope... which isnt all bad. Find a nice flat rock you can put it on is better.

-DallanC


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Your more than welcome to take mine out for a day and see how you like it. no one sells them locally so its pretty much the only way you'll get your hands one one haha.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i appreciate the offer! you may be a little far away though


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Angled for me. I also do a lot of birding and for me the angled is more comfortable even standing, and easier to locate things. Being tall it is much easier for me to look down through the angled objective than to scrunch my back.


----------

